# Stove follow up question



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

I got the pipe fitted out and burnt the first fire. This is a cook type stove in which the round 'eyes' can be removed, as well as the surrounding parts that support the eyes. 

When I lit that thing it leaked smoke in more places than I could count. The stove has a draft control built in just before the flange that the stove pipe attaches to, this allowed me to pre-heat the pipe for starting a draw. Once the firebox was lit and had a good bed of embers I would feed it a bit more, cut oak branches. Until that wood burnt to embers I'd have smoke coming from a couple of the 'eyes' and from around a access on the side of the firebox that looks to be where you'd add coal if you wanted.

Finally, the question: Should all of those 'eyes' and other pieces have gaskets cemented on to make a tighter seal? I suppose they'd seal with soot if you burned it long enough but soon as you opened it up to clean around the oven box you'd loose all that, however in the meantime you'd fill the room with smoke. That sure ain't normal on any stove I've been around.

So, gasket or something else?


----------



## SteveO (Apr 14, 2009)

Is this a new stove or used? I would close all your drafts and make sure your getting draft. Other than that you are right it is wayto leaky.
I'm guessing you checked the flue and the damper position and the roofcap for blackage already
Steve


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Oh, it was pulling, had a lot of smoke coming out. It just leaks smoke like a sieve. Burned well once it was lit. I found a local hardware store that carries different types/sizes of gasket material and cement. Looks to be one of my chores on Sat.


----------



## Caz (Jun 29, 2002)

You have a damper in the wrong position or partially blocked chimney or chimney not tall enough. Those eyes are not designed to be sealed and if you have enough draft and no backdrafts all smoke shoud draft up the chimney. John


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

What caz said the Eyes (your term) are removable to boost heat under a pot they're never sealed. You have a draft problem.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

If the chimney was drawing as it's supposed to, it would be impossible for smoke to exit the stove.


----------



## swampyoaks (Jan 6, 2008)

Sounds like a chimney problem to me. We have a Margin Gem with 6 lids and the only time we get smoke from one is when I take one off that's right over the firebox. Is there a damper that redirects the flame around the oven or water box?


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Is there a slide lever near the back of the cook surface? Many cook stoves are made to allow the smoke go directly to the stove pipe to get it started, then once it is drawing good, you can slide it back and the smoke and heat will go around the oven.

You need to have it open. 

You can also close up the draft a little to prevent too much air. with less air, there will be less smoke, so the stove pipe can handle it all.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

It's a cook stove for the kitchen right..if so..open up ALL the dampers or draft. There will be several.. Keep working it.


----------

